# A little experiment.



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2018)

I bought this little grill a few years ago for a vacation. But never used it because the place we stayed at had a decent grill. So, I'm thinking of giving this a try this weekend with smoking some cheese. If I can keep the heat down. If not, I'll give it a shot with jerky.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

It's tough to see if there are any lower vents on that grill for ventilation. 

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks like slide vent  (ala-Meco Aussie grill), usaully front and rear. A couple briquets in a snake on one side opposite upper pie vent, lit single  coal with some wood matchsticks resting on snake should do ya good. Adjust vents as needed. Did this for years on my older Meco grill till I made it a portable smoker.


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks Wimpy69. I'll probably have the bottom vents pretty much wide open because the grill isn't very big. Plus, I'll try this first with just a couple pieces to see how it goes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

Steve should be good to go. Thank wimpy I didn't notice the vents. Steve you may want to keep a close eye on the amount of smoke in a small area. Post up when your finished. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Steve should be good to go. Thank wimpy I didn't notice the vents. Steve you may want to keep a close eye on the amount of smoke in a small area. Post up when your finished.
> 
> Chris


 That is one of my thoughts as well, the amount of smoke. Thanks for the tip. I'll post some pictures tomorrow showing either my success. Or cheese Stalactites!


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 17, 2018)

When doing peppers (smoked dry) on mine;
 -single overlapped coals, started with two ashed over hots
-pinky size or less x 2" chunck splits
every other coal
Once settled in with air I can go +/-
100* for as long as I keep adding coals. Is that a pellet tray, if so, it would be to much smoke  and tuff to keep going cause your inlet vents will probably be choked down. I usaully go 20+hours on some of my japs so long low temp can be done.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok, test chunk of sharp cheddar cheese is on the grill. Outside temp is 21. I'm about 20 minutes in and the smoke looks good. And the ambient temp in the smoker is holding good so far at 45 degrees. In about 1.5 hours I'll know!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2018)

2 hours later the test piece is out and sliced. The flavor is awesome.  I'm doing the rest of the block with a bit lighter smoke. And going for longer time. The color isn't through the entire piece. So I think this will do the trick. The ambient temp. varied between 45 to 54 degrees. So this set works pretty good.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2018)

The finished block.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2018)

looking pretty good... a couple of things if I may... no matter how long you smoke..  the color will never be all the way through ... If your wanting more color and smoke, cut the blocks of cheese into smaller pieces so there is more area for these things to attach to .. If you have a vac sealer...  let the cheese rest overnight in the chill box to dry and firm up ..  vac seal and let rest for 2 weeks or more ( in the chill box) and then try a piece... it can be kept for years in the sealed bags ...


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't word that right. When I meant through. I meant completely around the outside. I'm going to vac seal them when I get home from work today. I was hoping for better grill marks though!


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2018)

Steve the color will develop as it mellows.you can smoke it longer or cut pieces smaller.Grill marks are for searing meat
Richie


----------

